# morph predictor/calculator



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

while messing around with the marcel poots corn predictor, i cant seem to work out ... what makes what ..... so to speak!!!! pewter to pewter makes pewters, but how do you get pewters??? or phantoms???
does anyone know of a site or anyone have a list of how most of these morphs have come about? :roll:


----------



## Lesley M (Oct 17, 2006)

KK I dunno if this is any good, being new to this I was trying to understand 'morphs' but I found this site interesting but as a newbie a bit confusing forgive me if its just pants 
http://www.serpwidgets.com/Morphs/morphs.html


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

just had a quick look at that site .... i've looked at a lot of sites but none have been as black and white as that one ..... thanks alot, i dont know how i've missed it!!!! :lol:


----------



## Lesley M (Oct 17, 2006)

NP mate, I found it while trying to track down info on that blooming Christmas Corn but as of yet still non the wiser..... I was thinking perhaps that was a morph as I said this is all still very new to me (more at home with Spiders)


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

http://www.kornnatterlexikon.de/index.php?action=2&section=222
copy and paste that, u mite already have it, but not alot of info.


----------



## Lesley M (Oct 17, 2006)

Cheers for that I was starting to think I was going senile (starts early in our family) it explains it perfectly...... on the one I've seen it is a very deep red & the stripes go a dark green colour as the snake ages hence the name 'christmas' I suppose I'm very tempted to buy it as I've never seen one before and it is a stunner thanks again

http://kornnatter.de/cornpedia-op-content-tid-31-cornsnake_morph-christmas.html

found it!!!!!! hence edit


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

no probs ... i knew i'd heard of if too.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

pewter is bloodred and charcoal dude.
phantom is charcoal ghost
thats are quite different though


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

cheers nige, but if you put that in the calculator it comes up ..... norms!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

you have to work it out urself.
its the same with amel caramels being butters, but it dont tell you that.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

:lol: so the magic computer aint so magic !!! :lol: 
oh well ... it keeps the brain ticking over!!!! cheers Nige.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

it is, but you need to know a few things..
it will say like 'amel caramel' you need to know that this is a butter... it will give you the right info, but just as individual morphs.


----------



## kennedykrew (Jul 31, 2006)

ok, thanks nige. i may have it cracked by this time next year :lol: i'll keep at it though.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

stick with it mate, just takes time, i get stuff wrong all the time when i 1st look... its not always easy, some get it quicker than others


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

theres another gen calc for corns called 'Micks Cornsnake Progeny Predictor'. Its a lot easier to use than Generic Genetic Wizard, but a lot of the newer morphs are missing from it. Its a good starting point if your just learning, before moving up to the Generic Genetic Wizard.
Its available to download through my webbie, along with the gen wiz.

http://www.iansvivarium.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/downloads.html


----------

